# raising bottle flies



## Ramona (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to be able to raise blue bottle flies for the mantis we are keeping in my biology classroom. I live in SD and getting the larvae shipped to me in the coldest winter months is pratically impossible as is the shipping of crickets during the coldest months. I have not done this before and need any advise you may have. Maybe someone has the information already on their website. If so, please tell me where to look. Thanks. Ramona


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 3, 2010)

Ramona said:


> I would like to be able to raise blue bottle flies for the mantis we are keeping in my biology classroom. I live in SD and getting the larvae shipped to me in the coldest winter months is pratically impossible as is the shipping of crickets during the coldest months. I have not done this before and need any advise you may have. Maybe someone has the information already on their website. If so, please tell me where to look. Thanks. Ramona


Good for you, Ramona. I have reported in this forum a successful method of raising bluebottle flies in 12" cubes with a minimum of odor. I am mixing up a new batch of larval food today. PM me with your snail mail addy and I shall send you enough of the culture medium to get you started and detailed instructions, at no cost to you. All that I ask in return is that you post your results here.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 3, 2010)

Are you raising flies for a single mantis...?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2010)

Phil, u r a sweetie!

On another note, I sell pupae and ship in winter and they do fine. much better than summer shipping.  But if in doubt, due to where u r located, when u buy, always purchase insulation , and that should help.


----------



## Ramona (Oct 3, 2010)

Sporeworld said:


> Are you raising flies for a single mantis...?


No we have about 50 mantis in the classroom and two ooth that I hope will hatch. We usually have no trouble raising fruitflies but need help with the bottle flies.

Thanks,

Ramona


----------



## Ramona (Oct 13, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Good for you, Ramona. I have reported in this forum a successful method of raising bluebottle flies in 12" cubes with a minimum of odor. I am mixing up a new batch of larval food today. PM me with your snail mail addy and I shall send you enough of the culture medium to get you started and detailed instructions, at no cost to you. All that I ask in return is that you post your results here.


I did so right away. have you had a chance to send me your information?

Thank you,

Ramona


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 13, 2010)

Ramona said:


> I did so right away. have you had a chance to send me your information?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ramona


I'm sorry. According to the P.O., your package should arrive tomorrow, Thursday. I'll P.M. you now!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey, Ramona! I'm glad to see that you are still checking out the forum, but I still haven't heard from you! I sent you free housefly medium, detailed instructions and a 12" cube to hold the flies, and you were going to report on how the experiment went. No word so far, even though I PM.ed you, but now that the Xmas vacation is here, maybe you can find a few minutes to tell us how it went.


----------

